# wireing question?



## risktaker27 (Jan 18, 2008)

do you think it would be possible to wire two 80mm cpu fans to one 12vdc  or do you think this would be a firehazzrd

please help me out thx


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 18, 2008)

I think yes you can hook two fans to one 12vdc pack.

This might help


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 18, 2008)

just buy a bathroom fan  a.k.a fart fan....it comes wired up to plug into the wall.
  $12 at homedepot or lowes


----------



## Growdude (Jan 19, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> I think yes you can hook two fans to one 12vdc pack.
> 
> This might help


 
Good post.

Just make sure the milliamp output rating on the power pack is at least as big as the amp draw of both fans added together and it will work fine.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 19, 2008)

Growdude,
   Your answer is absolutly correctomundo, very good sir. You got an "A"
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

